# Confused about Gold-Rush



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't have an answer for you but I have had Gold Rush in all but one of my goldens. I have lost each of them to cancer at different ages( Jake- 10, Pete-9 1/2, Beau - 11, Emmy- 10 1/2). Emmy only had one Gold Rush 5 generations out and her father lived to be 14 1/2 and her mother is still alive at 13. Do I think the Gold Rush was the problem - I don't know because there are guarantees. Would I get my boys and my princess Emmy again knowing what would happen - ABSOLUTELY. They all were the light of my life.


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

My last Golden was Alex...who passed 3 months ago due to hemolytic anemia. He was a Gold Rush purchase from Ann Johnson. Her facility is immaculate and well-cared for, but she always has a ridiculous amount of dogs on hand. My Vet. and others, have heard some very negative things about their latest "productions". Alex was 9.5 years old when he passed, but had no issues w/ heart, hips or eyes...but was starting to develop thyroid issues, right before he passed. Not sure her breeding practices were responsible for his "condition"...as it could also have been an issue of vaccinosis...known to be a great contributor. I was ignorant of many things in the past, but have made it a mission of mine to find answers to: breeding, feeding and vaccine protocol.

In any event...I would say that Ann Johnson was a bit of a Golden-pioneer and great ambassador for the breed at one time, but my gut tells me that time has passed her by. I have found a great breeder in western N.Y. (Painting Goldens) who has some wonderful dogs and along w/ her hubby, are 2 amazing people. I will be getting my next boy in the very near future.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

In my experience I would not get a gold-Rush dog. But that does not mean Ann's breedings in the past were not a great help to our breed. I have seen numerous bitches bred, from her kennel lacking hip clearances. One of them is in my mother's dog's pedigree (her grandmother), and we are concerned that her hips might not be as good as they could be. I emailed Ann directly and she said she knew this bitch has HD, but bred her and her daughter (who also had HD) because they both finsihed their championship and had good conformation. Sorry, what's winning in the ring doesn't matter to me, if the dog is limping by 4. I pick a puppy on the breeder, not necessarily the specific parents, as those two females I'm talking about are most likely in the pedigrees she is working with currently. Have you considered driving out of the area for a puppy?


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

Someone told me that her famous "Charley" had H.D.

But like I stated, my dog had no such issues.

But yeah, I'd definitely look elsewhere if you're looking for "health" first.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I know what has been said about certain lines and just wanted to say that with some research you can get a good determination of the health of a puppy. Find out who the sire and dam of the litter is and their pedigree. There is K9DATA.COM Home Page that gives you pedigree info and registration number. Then you can also go to Orthopedic Foundation for Animals and put in a name or registration number to see the sire & dam as well as their parents, etc. to see all clearances. Someone may need to help you read this information. Also from k9data you can find offspring of those dogs - see if they have had puppies before. You can ask to speak to those people to find out about their puppies.

I'm not going to say either way whether or not you should or should not get from that kennel. I am a small time breeder and understand all too well that I can do all MY research, find out health information and temperament, go back several generations into their health and still know that a dog can have health issues surface that were never foreseen. That's why I offer a contract - it protects the puppy buyer and me. 

Good luck and I hope you find the right puppy for you!! There are many MANY reputable golden breeders out there.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Gold-Rush produces a lot of Goldens in NJ. She has a large facility. I believe she is in good standing with both Garden State Golden Retriever Club and NJ Pine Barren Golden Retriever Club. It would not hurt to contact both clubs to find out more information or even Ms. Johnson directly.

I believe they get a bad name because of how many dog's in the area are related to them. I know some dog's that have passed too soon and others who have not.

I personally would be okay with Gold-Rush in the background. I do however prefer red headed field type Goldens which Gold-Rush generally does not produce. My previous Golden, Lucky had Gold-Rush in his background and lived to be almost 13. His breeder was in PA. He never slowed down a day til he collapsed one day from a ruptured spleen and then Liver cancer with Mets was found. I believe Buddy has Gold-Rush away back in his lineage.


----------



## peter07043 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks all for the input. I a going Saturday to Ann Johnson to see puppies! Here is the pedigree with longevity for the litter: Five generation pedigree: Raggs x Rainee

To me it seems just about as good as any other breeder I've researched. 

However, if anyone can point me to another responsible breeder who has puppies ready to go within a 4-5 hour drive of NYC, I'll certainly consider them. Now would be an optimal time for me to raise a puppy. Unfortunately it seems there are very few other puppies around.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi, 

I would NOT get a puppy from this litter. First of all, the dam is missing an eye clearance and her heart clearance is done by a pracitionar, which does not adhere to the Code of ethics.....but the biggest concern is that the dam's mother does not have a hip or elbow clearance, and her mother doesn't have a hip or elbow clearance...these are the two females I was warning about. Ann told me herself both had hip dysplasia and were bred anyways, look for this bitch here Pedigree: Gold-Rush Roses By The Dozen and her dam here (kathie lee) Pedigree: Am Ch. Gold-Rush Kathie Lee This is a line of bad hips. It doesn't matter much that the dam of this particular litter has "fair" hips, because her hip health history is very poor. 

Also the sire has an out of date eye clearance. 

For the price you can do SO much better. 

Also I don't think the logevity is all that great if you look at the vertical pedigree, and many dogs are missing information. (the average age is about 10.13 years with many missing dogs, that is below the breed average, ideally you would look for at least above the breed average, just like everything else when breeding.)


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

kdowningxc: Ann told me herself both had hip dysplasia and were bred anyways, l...This is a line of bad hips. It doesn't matter much that the dam of this particular litter has "fair" hips, because her hip health history is very poor.

MikaTallulah : "Gold-Rush produces a lot of Goldens in NJ. She has a large facility. I believe she is in good standing with both Garden State Golden Retriever Club and NJ Pine Barren Golden Retriever Club. It would not hurt to contact both clubs to find out more information or even Ms. Johnson directly."

*Shouldn't those Clubs give her a warning or remove some of the credentials if she is knowingly and purposely breeding HD dogs???*


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

when clubs recommend breeders they always do so with the statement that individuals should check clearances for themselves.


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

peter07043 said:


> Thanks all for the input. I a going Saturday to Ann Johnson to see puppies! Here is the pedigree with longevity for the litter: Five generation pedigree: Raggs x Rainee
> 
> To me it seems just about as good as any other breeder I've researched.
> 
> However, if anyone can point me to another responsible breeder who has puppies ready to go within a 4-5 hour drive of NYC, I'll certainly consider them. Now would be an optimal time for me to raise a puppy. Unfortunately it seems there are very few other puppies around.


 
My last dog was a Gold Rush Golden. I am getting my next dog from Elizabeth and Lee Painting near Rochester, N.Y. You should too. They are members of the clubs up in Western New York, have wonderful dogs and are the best of people. I kid you, not. 

They have a 4 week litter on the ground right now, but I'm not sure if any are unspoken for. Give 'em a call, as they're a pleasure to deal with and talk to.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Claudia M said:


> kdowningxc: Ann told me herself both had hip dysplasia and were bred anyways, l...This is a line of bad hips. It doesn't matter much that the dam of this particular litter has "fair" hips, because her hip health history is very poor.
> 
> MikaTallulah : "Gold-Rush produces a lot of Goldens in NJ. She has a large facility. I believe she is in good standing with both Garden State Golden Retriever Club and NJ Pine Barren Golden Retriever Club. It would not hurt to contact both clubs to find out more information or even Ms. Johnson directly."
> 
> *Shouldn't those Clubs give her a warning or remove some of the credentials if she is knowingly and purposely breeding HD dogs???*


I agree they should. I have never dealt with her directly myself. She is not a breeder I would personally consider for myself because I prefer fieldy type goldens-Not confirmation ring type.

I would definately ask the 2 clubs about the HD issue since she would not be adhering to the GRCA Code of Ethics.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

The club did not list this litter....but only have her as a breeder on their list. I believe most clubs check clearances on litters they list, but it would be impossible, to check on everything a breeder is breeding, if they are just on a breeder's-list, especially a kennel like Gold-Rush with that many litters. I think there is a lot of push back, on clubs being too controlling of their breeders, etc...but in any case, buyers need to do their homework, clubs remind them even on the breeder recommendation web page. So never assume a litter has all clearances and the pedigree has been cleared just because the breeder is listed on a clubs website. If the litter is listed that might be a good sign, but ALWAYS check for yourself.

The missing eye clearance and improper heart clearance on the dam would be enough to turn me away, but the grandmother and great grandmother both having HD, really really turns me away.


----------



## peter07043 (Jul 21, 2012)

You guys certainly know how to read and interpret clearances and pedigrees a lot better than I do!! * I appreciate your help immensely!* I've had three goldens, but never really did any reserach until considering this new pup. My slight nervousness about Gold-Rush has turned into a huge fear. I would be constantly worried if I got a pup from them at this point.

I'm looking now at Sunfire Goldens in CT. They also seem to breen several litters at a time, but I don't see any complains or controversy on the boards about them or their dogs. At least not yet!

Still taking any referrals to good breeders!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Sunfire has been highly recommended by many people (although I have no personal experience to share) I can say that many litters I have checked out by them have looked great and their logevity is incredible. (Gaylans is another awesome choice, though they might only be looking for performance homes Upcoming Puppies at Gaylan's Golden Retrievers, home of beautiful, working golden retrievers for home and sport since 1979 , their website is still an incredible resource especially about health issues.)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have heard nothing but wonderful things about the Paintings, and Sunfire obviously has produced some of the best performance goldens going, with heart, intelligence, and courage. Paintings have both conformation and performance dogs. Of course, still check the specific litter on OFFA.org. I am thrilled with my golden from Harborview Goldens in PA, and several friends have one too at this point. All are lovely dogs, healthy, and good fits for their families.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I had a wonderful girl, whose maternal side descended from Gaylan's...great girl. Lots of energy and trainability. I am pretty sure Gaylan's generally looks for performance homes...


----------



## peter07043 (Jul 21, 2012)

Going Saturday to see pups from this litter at Sunfire, and hopefully take one home!

Sire: Pedigree: CT MACH2 Hytree Strike It Rich VCD4 OM2 UDX GO VER RAE MXF ADHF OS
Dam: Pedigree: Stormwynd Sunfire Eternal Flame

Also corresponded with Painting. They sound like great people. A great vibe from them. No puppies there until Spring however.


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was looking at that same litter!! I think all females were spoken for and barb wanted me to wait until the next litter which ended up with no females. I ended up with a pup elsewhere but there seems to be many happy Sunfire owners on this forum 

Best of luck!

Did you ever get my PM???


----------



## peter07043 (Jul 21, 2012)

Goldilover, I did get your PM and I tried to respond. I don't think I can message people yet though (need 15 posts or something?). 

I actually picked up my boy Saturday at Sunfire, from the litter I linked above. He's wonderful.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulation! My Finn is a Sunfire line dog, and is the smartest boy and so soulful too.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your new puppy. Would love to see pictures of him!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats!!! Post some pics when you get a chance!!!!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats!!! - Waiting on pictures and name!


----------



## peter07043 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry for the delay everyone - been a bit busy with the new pup. His name is Dylan. Here's a pic with his litter-mates and alone...more to come. Have to get them off my phone


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

He is a cutie! Congrats on the new addition!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a doll baby!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Such a handsome little fella. Congratulations!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

He is one handsome pup!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Facemd1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Any recommendations for cream or light gold breeders in New York area?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Facemd1 said:


> Any recommendations for cream or light gold breeders in New York area?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Welcome to the forum! Aside from color, what are you looking for in a golden (i.e. activity level, lifestyle)?


----------



## Facemd1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you. We are a family of 5. 3 children ages 13,9,7. Looking for an affectionate, calm female. Live on two acres.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## goldenloverinab (Apr 28, 2012)

kdowningxc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would NOT get a puppy from this litter. First of all, the dam is missing an eye clearance and her heart clearance is done by a pracitionar, which does not adhere to the Code of ethics.....but the biggest concern is that the dam's mother does not have a hip or elbow clearance, and her mother doesn't have a hip or elbow clearance...these are the two females I was warning about. Ann told me herself both had hip dysplasia and were bred anyways, look for this bitch here Pedigree: Gold-Rush Roses By The Dozen and her dam here (kathie lee) Pedigree: Am Ch. Gold-Rush Kathie Lee This is a line of bad hips. It doesn't matter much that the dam of this particular litter has "fair" hips, because her hip health history is very poor.
> 
> ...


Wow! We were looking at this exact breeding. I just didn't feel comfortable with getting a Gold Rush dog. I know that cancer in Goldens is a common thing....but to me.....on average Gold Rush dogs have a short life  You opened my eyes and made me realize to dig deeper! I would not have expected dogs bred with HD with "this" kind of a breeder!! Nasty.


----------

